# Slow Start to Cider Ferment



## davedoran (12/11/13)

Hi,

Just looking for some advice on a cider brew. Its only a small one. I used the recipe I found on link below but used 3L cartons instead of 2.4's and adjuste the other quanties accordingly.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/950-somerset-gold/


I used
3L Apple Juice
3L Apple and Pear
Juice of 3/4 a lemon
300mls strong Barrys tea (Irish cider so ill use Irish Tea)
110gms Honey (diluted with hot water for easy mixing)
4 gms Yeast (Packet left over from a Black Rock IPA)


I have had it in the fermenting vessel for 48hrs with no bubbling through the air lock. Its holding at 20 deg.


Its in a 20L Fermentor so maybe it will take a while to push the air up though the bubbler?


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/28760-cider-recipe/page-5?hl=yeast

Any ideas on whether I should leave it alone or possible add more yeast?


----------



## Not For Horses (12/11/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76529-is-it-dead/


----------



## simchop84 (15/11/13)

Get the hydrometer out mate. Take a reading give it a day or so and take another reading.


----------

